# Wapello Chief, Wyeth, & Dawson bottle.



## mr2real (Mar 9, 2010)

All three of the bottles have machined lips and are cork sealed. I believe the Wapello Chief bottle contained spices, but I not positive. I'm trying to date the TC Wheaton mark on the bottom to determine if the paper label is authentic. The lady that owns the bottle has a lot of old bottles with paper label and they all have the same colorless look except this one. The marks goes "TCW Co. USA 1-L-10". The large amber bottle has no markings except the Wyeth 217 on the bottom. It is a large 8"-10" bottle. Everytime I search Wyeth bottle on google it directs me a bottle collecting page where I can't find it in the list. I decided not to post the large purple dawson bottle. It is embossed DAWSON and One Pint Two-16oz on the side. 8-sides and made by[font="sans-serif, arial, helvetica, geneva"] Consumers Glass Company, Ville St. Pierre, Montreal, Quebec, Canada (1917-to date)[/font] or Cambridge.


----------



## mr2real (Mar 9, 2010)

Oops, the Dawson is a crown top and it says one pint two flu ozs. Maybe soda?


----------



## mr2real (Mar 9, 2010)

I just found another Wyeth bottle (cobalt with glass cap), It's junk. Now, only the two are in question.


----------



## TJSJHART (Mar 9, 2010)

if memory serves me right WYETH is and old drug company . not sure ?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Joe,

 The Dawson is a vinegar, I believe. There's another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "DAWSON Vinegar
 ONE PINT TWO FLU. OZS. / DAWSON - Embossed on base: DAWSON - Round, aqua, blown in mold applied lip crown top, hazy, scratches otherwise good condition. 11 1/8 inches by 2 5/8 inches. CONTAINED VINEGAR - $1.00" over here.

 I really like that Wapello Chief label.


----------



## mr2real (Mar 9, 2010)

I think I will stick the Wapello Chief bottle on eBay. I see where a peanut butter pail sold for $1200 at auction. Check 34-37 http://www.buffalobayauction.com/index.php?action=view-realized&auction=34

 Is it possible to narrow down the date of manufacture by the #'s on the bottom 1-L-10? The maker is [font="sans-serif, arial, helvetica, geneva"]T.C.Wheaton Glass Company, Millville, New Jersey (1888-to date). 



 [/font]


----------



## mr2real (Mar 9, 2010)

Is this the same Wheaton that has virtually millions of reproductions? What is a good guesstimate for pricing, the bottle is near mint? 

 Another bottle I have always wondered about is a Rhum Kwango bottle. I've only been able to find examples of the label, which is weird. Here's an eBay link to the label.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rhum-Kwango-Spiritueux-whiskey-label_W0QQitemZ310196834042QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item48392c0efa


----------



## mr2real (Mar 9, 2010)

I suppose this is the place where it was purchased.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/1929-Letter-J-G-Hutchison-Co-Ottumwa-Iowa-Whsle-Groc_W0QQitemZ120248134787QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1bff58ec83


----------



## mr2real (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this a spice bottle? 10" tall and 2 1/4" diameter, hazel atlas is the maker.


----------

